# LP Painted 2017 foals & News



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2017)

I haven't posted here in a while... We ended up having a total of 3 foals in 2016 and the black tobiano colt was sold.

KoKo and Kechi foaled the same night/morning. KoKo had a black tobiano colt that we know was NOT sired by Wizard (who is homozygous for bay) and is therefore sired by Echo (I did find a picture where the group of boys had gotten out with the JR mares - 1 time). A VERY NICE first addition to our herd. Kechi had a buckskin tobiano filly by Toro (cover dates not known, running on pasture - but only stallion).

Links to their web pages (& photo albums) - since Google changed and I can no longer post pics in this forum




(i had forgotten I still had some room to attach pics, went back and did so...)

Koal (Echo x KoKo)




Jynx (Toro x Kechi)




************************************

We had Toro get out of the pen he was in in March of 2016 - 2 days before his castration appointment. We tried for quite some time to catch him - he wouldn't even come in with the mares when they came into the pens to be fed and no amount of folks could "trap" him (the one time, we had 10 adults working on funneling the group into a smaller set of pens - like a mustang he always managed to "weasel out" of being "trapped")... So he ran with the Sr mares from March thru July. I separated the two oldest mares (Bell & Bit) but a group of other mares were out with him. Until I could reliably get my hands on him (I eventually convinced him to come into the feed pen and eventually got a collar/short rope on him) and we repaired fencing that he'd messed up, he ran with the mares until July of 2016. In September, he finally made it to his castration appointment only to find out that he is a cryptorchid and the 2nd testicle can't be located. For now, he lives in our round pen and Kechi is back with him (keeps him happy and not tearing up fences).

So, now in 2017, we have 3 foals so far. 2 colts - both colts checked at birth and both had two testicles down - and a filly. We think we are expecting at least one more, possibly 2.

Here are the pages for these -

Nymbus - silver bay tobiano born 1 march 2017 (Toro x Taff )




Guinness - bay tobiano colt born 17 March 2017 (Toro x Koalah)




Trixie - bay tobiano filly born 27 March 2017 (Toro x Tory)


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2017)

With the news that Toro is cryptorchid, his daughter(s) are not currently for sale at all. His two sons, since they have their testicles at this time, will be castrated and may both be for sale in the future (AFTER castration - not leaving our property beforehand like he did and came back).

Just the ultra sound (which didn't find the testicle - was not in the flank or groin) was pricey on Toro. There is a test for testosterone - we haven't put that $$ together yet - have too many other things needing to be taken care of first. Ultimately still considering euthanasia as the costs of surgery, here in NC, are exorbitant and there are no guarantees that he'd live through the surgery or the recovery time BUT we'd still owe for the vet/surgery costs.

Overall, we are VERY HAPPY and EXCITED with these new additions. They are NICE grand-foals of our very first Shetland stallion. The vets here in NC don't seem to agree and I have been out and spoken with others as well regarding the cryptorchid syndrome (whether it passes thru male or female lines and other issues, too).

This issue actually affects and reverberates (IMHO) through a full 22 years of pony breeding. It's been a disappointing and crushing blow for me personally. Yes, after talking to many professional vets and breeders in the past 6 months, I understand that small equine CAN take longer to drop their testicles (at the same time as Toro was found to be a single crypt, another colt - different bloodlines - was found to be a double crypt) BUT these issues have also seemed to be added to when those lines have continued to be used due to popularity and showing... This is my opinion and I already know/understand that many may not agree with me.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful foals paintponylvr ! Love the colors


----------



## amysue (Apr 4, 2017)

Beautiful foals Paula! I can relate to your frustration with Toro, it is soooo pricy to operate, if they can even find it, and it is risky. As horrible as it sounds...with the economy and the pony market the way it is right now, it is very hard to justify surgery. It is also difficult to keep one who can (but shouldn't) breed the mares, especially if they test fence. I have been there and I feel for you. Whatever you decide, I know it won't be easy but you are very experienced and I know you will figure something out. Just remember, regardless of what others think, you have to do what is best for you.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 28, 2017)

Well - the bad news is we lost Trixie right before she turned a full month old. We aren't sure if she was hit by a strange bout of lightning OR if she OD'd/coliced when her mom was treated (a bit heavily) for lice... The lightning storms that hit the night before were pretty bad - but no other ponies in that pasture was "hit". However, all the ponies would go up to a bale of hay, grab fast and leap away for the 48 hours after the heavy storm, soo....??? At the same time, I had heavily dosed (maybe overdosed?) Jynx with spot on treatment (different pasture). Both fillies died the same nite/morning - during/after the storm. With work schedules, the heat/humidity and serious increase in pricing, the two fillies were not taken up to Raleigh this time to be necropsied... So I could be totally wrong about the cause(s), but it's just a bit too close to when I dosed them with a concentrated Permethrin (uh, think I put about 1/2 oz per pony - should have been about 1/2 that)... I actually worried about Chylly NOT Jynx as Chylly was in much worse shape than Jynx (IMHO) with the lice/reaction to them...

The good news is we had a 2nd bay tobiano filly(Nalani) born a few days later. And today, a black tobiano filly (not named yet) that is a 3/4 sister to Nalani. We are done with foaling this year. Both of these two are HUGE and leggy (look like mini TBs, not stocky Shetlands) - I fully expect them both to mature in the 44-46" range. They look much the same - other than markings!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 28, 2017)

We are still working on names for the blk/wh filly... Next weekend, if all is good, she'll be turned out with her dam in the "Nursery" paddock. I already have the 3 other mares/foals in that pasture, did some switching around as it is the only pasture getting fed 2x daily during the week & 3x daily over the weekends (Fri/sat/sun).

Chylly & Shamrock, the only 2 still underweight after the hay/lice issues are also in this pasture and thoroughly enjoying the extra groceries they needed to get w/o being chased off all the time.

I finally "bit the bullet". I had put Cheri & 'Clipse in the paddocks next to Taff a while ago. Then about 2 weeks ago, I opened up the gate between Taff/Nymbus and 'Clipse/Nalani and Cheri - so that all would hopefully get used to each other and be OK. THEN on this past Friday, for the first time since she arrived in NC over Mother's Day weekend 2012, Taff was turned out in a pasture! She arrived and blew thru so many pasture fences - including hot wire - tearing them up, exploding them and hurting & stressing herself, that I've always kept her penned in small, extra secure fencing since then. We still can't really handle her - after she foaled, I put a halter and drag line back on her (again had to rope/choke her to get it on, but once halter is on, she's fine for GENERAL stuff. Can't trim her hooves yet, but can pick all 4 of them up. YEA!!!). She's teaching Nymbus well how to be a "wild mustang" colt and I wanted to avoid that. No, it's not ideal, but hopefully it will work. I may be doing emergency time in Montana with family - mom is back in the hospital w/ congestive heart issues and her heart is only working at 20% capacity. Waiting to hear back tonight how things are going...

Well, she's enjoying her pasture time! I just have to make sure she doesn't get her drag line caught around a tree - keeping her away from water too long on a work day... So far, so good. Sigh. But it makes me feel good to see her FINALLY out with our "herd". She hangs out with 'Clipse but Nymbus has already started playing with Guinness - a good thing.













I will add Cheri/new filly into this group in a week or so.

and a pic of the other Jr Mares - (Chylly & Shamrock were still in this group when pic taken)


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2017)

Lovely foals.

What part of Montana is your Mom in now?


----------



## paintponylvr (May 29, 2017)

She's in Benefis Hospital in Great Falls right now. Her property/house are in Marias Acres right above the Marias River 9 miles south of Shelby. The property was in great shape when Mom and Ed first moved in and built it up, slowly. Melissa states that it's falling apart now and if we were to sell it - house, barn, sheds, fencing all just needs to be bull dozed. Last summer, during a storm, part of the roof came off the barn - everything stored in it (quite a lot in card board boxes) was/is destroyed - have no idea what all was there.

My sister, Melissa, has been out there with Mom since a year ago May. Not sure exactly when she went up there -it was very weird! I understand that mom has not done well since her twin sister passed last April (I went to the funeral in Iowa - Apr 2016. Got back right before the foals born last year). Our youngest daughter (Sierra drove) had been in Montana in March of 2016, then met me and middle daughter, Madira, (we flew) and my sister (Melissa - she was living there) down in TX where we went for our real Dad's B-Day last year (he's still in the VA Hospital in Temple, TX). Sierra stayed in TX for a few days with her aunt Melissa while Madira and I flew home. I think 2 weeks later was when my Mom's twin sister passed and I then flew to IA in time for the funeral. I stayed for a couple of days, things didn't go the best, then came home. . Mom had been driven out by her "adopted daughter" - a friend that I've been very thankful that her and my step dad had around helping - then was driven home. Ed (Step Dad) has been gone for quite a long while. Not sure when/how my sister ended up in MT - our daughters might know? I was caught by surprise - it hadn't been posted anywhere as my sister had had some issues... In some ways, those issues were good (but they were awful) - she moved in w/ Mom and started helping out...

What a familial mess this has become. Mom has been in/out of the hospital since December - heart, respiratory and broken hip issues... YES, this has all added up to things going on here. Mel has tried to get Mom into Hospice care or even an assisted living home. I don't understand all the details (and being there or around in 2016 didn't help me with those...), but it hasn't happened yet.

Mom is in an area where there is little to no cell phone service, no TV lines, no satellite TV (Mel says all are quite unaffordable, though at one time, Mom & Ed did have satellite TV). They still haul water - but in much smaller amounts - as seems the trailer that holds the big tank (500 gallons) is "broke" and no $$ to fix. I just found that out in the last round of talks, a month ago, partially from daughter - Sierra - who spent 6 days up there in March of 2017. Sierra only stated that it wasn't anything like last year when she was there and won't talk about it. Mel states that the difference(s) is that Mom is doing everything to "kill herself" (not following any doctors stipulations) but her body just keeps on muddling along.



Mom has always been a heavy/chain smoker. She's on oxygen now, but she still smokes away, LOL. Other issues with eating and drinking. Mel used to be a bit of a health nut, still is somewhat (I've never agreed w/ all that she's been into - and she'd always been heavier than I am - even while on her various Vegan lifestyles, nuff said).

Yea, sometimes family is SO WONDERFUL!


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2017)

Gosh, you have had a lot to deal with. Family "stuff" is never easy. I'll keep my fingers crossed that things quiet down for you soon. Hang in there!


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2017)

I can't imagine, Paula, I hope you can make the trip. Wish I were closer, I'd take you to lunch, but it's several hours to Shelby (Shayne's uncle lives in the Shelby area).

I'm surprised they have no cell service; I can easily believe spotty service, but surprised at no service (don't doubt what is available is spendy); oh the joys of living in the sticks.


----------



## amysue (May 29, 2017)

So sorry you have so many stressors right now. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Beautiful babies.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2017)

Chanda - the town of Shelby itself has service, but even on Mom's place there isn't any - at the top of a hill (one of the higher ones in that area). If you ever get to see a map of the various cell service providers in MT - that is the one state in the US that has the least amount of coverage - by any cell company. Quite interesting to see, actually. When I lived there for 2 years - we used 2-way walkie-talkie radios to get in touch if necessary. CB radios were still the rage, too. Don't know if they still have those in use or not. Don't even know if truckers use them any more...

**********

Thanks all for the votes of confidence in what we do. It's been interesting overall with the ponies since 2012 - abut the time I really started purchasing more ponies (I had the chance to do some investing/purchasing and spent, what for us, was a large amount of money procuring some well bred pony mares & our 3rd stallion) AND getting more foals... Using our first (original stallion) in his "golden years" along with a couple of older mares for breeding. I wonder if some cryptorchid issues result from that? No one knows definitively it seems. If Toro's crypt issues come from the mare line - then it came thru his dam Magic sired by another stallion that was used extensively throughout the Shetland world for a while. Yet, I haven't seen many foals of his around in literature at all lately.... so??? Makes you wonder.

To deal with two major issues in the Shetland/Mini world (sticky stifles affecting quite a number of the ponies we still have by our 2nd stallion; cryptorchidism in our original pony breeding line AND in our newest pony line which comes from a VERY popular pony breeding line) has created what for me is an ethical dilemma - and again affects almost our entire current herd of 30 Shetland ponies in one way or another right now. Part of me truly feels that all ponies that are affected OR could pass it on, should be eliminated either directly or at least from producing...

I've completely removed our sales list from our website (for now) and after mentioning treating for lice - had several possible purchasers completely change their minds about setting up ANY future visit dates... sigh.


----------



## chandab (Jun 2, 2017)

paintponylvr said:


> Chanda - the town of Shelby itself has service, but even on Mom's place there isn't any - at the top of a hill (one of the higher ones in that area). If you ever get to see a map of the various cell service providers in MT - that is the one state in the US that has the least amount of coverage - by any cell company. Quite interesting to see, actually. When I lived there for 2 years - we used 2-way walkie-talkie radios to get in touch if necessary. CB radios were still the rage, too. Don't know if they still have those in use or not. Don't even know if truckers use them any more...


We are in the middle of all the big phone company cell service areas dead zones; but we have a local phone company that does cell service and we have pretty decent coverage from that local company. I'm 50 miles north of the Hi Line and 37 from the nearest town with any services, so very much in the middle of nowhere.


----------

